

Ask HN: How do you handle unsupported browsers? - kgermino

When developing our new website we made a decision not to support anything older than IE 8, and the newest versions of Chrome, Firefox, and Safari.  The only issue we've found so far is that things don't always line up perfectly on IE 7, and we therefore would like to have a bar or alert (possibly similar to the message StackExchange shows for new users) alerting people that the site may not look perfect due to using an unsupported browser.  What approach do you take/reccomend?  Do you know of any sites that have it live so we can see it?<p>Thanks.
======
hrasm
Is there a way you can collect browser stats? You should be able to pull
something from the server logs. Once you have done that, take a look at them
numbers and you will have a fair idea on what your userbase prefers. If I see
something like 50% of IE7, I would think that it's a good business decision to
support IE7 development if my bread and butter depends on that.

